# I need 1" scale battlemaps for "Sleep, Ye Cursed Child"



## Orryn Emrys (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried to download them from the Resources page, and the zip file wouldn't open... my machine said it was "not valid".  I'm not having any problems with the rest of the files, but of course I need this particular set _this week_.  The end of last night's session saw the opening moves of the battle at the castle, and I'd really like to have those maps.

Could anyone send me the file?  Maybe let me know if I can find it anywhere else?

Thanx!
~ Orryn


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2011)

Works perfectly for me.

Here's the copy I have on my hard drive.  Hopefully that'll work better for you.


----------



## Orryn Emrys (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, Morrus... I really appreciate it!  I don't know why it wasn't workin', but this link worked just fine.  Now I just to need take inventory on my color cartridges and put my printer to work.  *grins*


----------

